# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Running the peachy from a battery and mobile phone..

## jontelling

Me again. 
I was wondering once the mobile app is ready (I think something was mentioned about it) would it be possible to run this from a mobile phone and an external battery charger?
I have, as most do a USB mains charger but also a portable phone charger (10AH), I'm unsure how clean the power "signal" is. How well do you think it will cope?

Would be a nice thing not to have cables from my main pc to the peachy (old laptop is always an option)

----------


## rylangrayston

As for clean power, im sure this could effect the look of your prints, altho batteries are a very clean power source, an internal  regulator in your charger could make a mess of that.

Im glad you brought this up because Im excited about how little power the peachy printer uses!
Although I haven't tested this properly ( like actually graphed it) 
I just ran downstairs and checked with a multimeter, looks like the peachy printer uses under 200mA on average. 
If we run with my guess of 200mA avrage  or .2 Amps then 10Ah /.2A = 50 hours 
So if your battery was running just the peachy printer then the printer could run for 50 hours. 
It would be normal for a small print ( 3 cm tall, with 3000 layers ) to take less than half an hour to print. 
So with that battery you could print about 100 little prints. 

Now I have no clue how much power the app will use and that could be where most of the power drain comes from. 
Time will tell but for now printing off the grid looks pretty viable.

----------


## jontelling

For some reason I thought it would have used less power, must be leaky voltage dividers, :P
Once I get my hands on a peachy I'll test it using the USB charger and a few capacitors to smooth it out. The worst thing, a chaos render 3d model?  :Smile:

----------

